# Adam Ruins Everything, expiration dates...



## caseydog

An interesting video on a topic discussed here regularly...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1rZAT2GtmI

CD


----------



## buckytom

Thank you, casey. I'm going to show this to my wife, who thought old, unopened honey and old, unopened, wax sealed maple syrup, even old salt should be chucked out.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------

